# 1972 Iron Intake



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The '72 is the only iron non-EGR intake with the small passenger side exhaust crossover hole, which is compatible with the '72-'79 350, 400, & 455 heads. 

There is one for sale on the PY forum, for $100 + shipping. :smile3:

1972 Pontiac 4BBL Intake - PY Online Forums


----------

